# Joey!



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Just some new pics of Joey  We got a random giant snow fall on saturday right after all the white stuff was almost gone! Now we have about a foot more:doh: Joey has definitely not been complaining so we went and played in the snow today! My big boy is just shy of 11 months old now!

let the photos begin!

Hi mom









Can we hurry and go now?









Cute nose









Snow time!

















































Get the ball!

























"Okay Joey were gunna go inside now"... "WHAT?!"









Bye!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You got some great shots of your handsome boy. It looks like he is absolutely loving the fresh batch of snow.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Aw, very cute! He's grown into a really beautiful boy!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Very handsome boy!!!


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

omg Joey looks so grown up! He is such a handsome boy!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh wow, I totally gasped out loud at the first picture. Joey is so HANDSOME!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

What great pics, Jamm. My they are growing up so fast.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What wonderful pictures of your handsome boy


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Ok....thinking out loud here.....how long would it take me to drive to Ottawa to go get Joey????....... Hmm, pretty long considering I don't know how to drive but I bet I'd figure it out by the time I got there! lol Joey is so handsome it hurts!!!!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Great pictures of Joey. Love the close up of his nose.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh Joey you're such a goofball.

I just love that tongue! It looks like he had a good time in the snow. I can't believe our babies are almost a year already!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Wonderful pictures of your very handsome Joey!!


----------



## wenryder (Oct 21, 2010)

JOEY! SO handsome! love the pics of him pouncing in the snow! =) Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you guys!! I think he knew i hadn't brought my camera out in a while so he was being the bestest model


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

What a smile he has! Can't wait to meet you guys Saturday!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures of such a handsome boy-what a heartbreaker he is.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Great pictures. I love the 2nd to the last one - "you talkin to me?" He's a handsome young man.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

There is that handsome boy! Jamm ...you can keep all that snow...no more sharing of the snow! I'm sooooo happy Spring is right around the corner for us. However if Joey likes it... which he obviously does... than its a good thing 
Great photos!




Jamm said:


> Just some new pics of Joey  We got a random giant snow fall on saturday right after all the white stuff was almost gone! Now we have about a foot more:doh: Joey has definitely not been complaining so we went and played in the snow today! My big boy is just shy of 11 months old now!
> 
> let the photos begin!
> 
> ...


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Joey is growing into quite the handsome guy. His eyes (and brows) and so expressive.


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

Wowwwwww -


----------



## *Brady* (Jun 18, 2009)

Wow, that is one handsome boy!! I love how happy and carefree they are in the snow


----------

